# Camera Canada



## Ryan85 (Jun 16, 2015)

Has anyone purchased cameras and lenses through Camera Canada? If so was it a good experience and a reputable dealer?


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

I did, several times. Excellent service, very professional. No worries.


----------



## Ryan85 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Click. Do you live in the states and order online?


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

No, I live in Canada.

I order online.


----------



## Ryan85 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok thanks. I'm in the U.S. so I wasn't sure if it was a reputable dealer.


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

You're welcome.

The exchange rate is good for you. 8)


----------



## Ryan85 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes it is


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ryan85 said:


> Has anyone purchased cameras and lenses through Camera Canada? If so was it a good experience and a reputable dealer?



Yes. Service was good and fast. Only problem I have is exchange/return policy window is must shorter than BH and Adorama.

I'm in US.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 17, 2015)

100-400L II, and I'm in the US.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2015)

Ryan85 said:


> Has anyone purchased cameras and lenses through Camera Canada? If so was it a good experience and a reputable dealer?


Several lenses and a body through them...... never a problem.

They have a "real" store in London Ontario, so it isn't just a web presence.....

BTW, I bought one item from them as a pre-order, and between the time I ordered it and it was shipped, the price dropped. They emailed me to tell me that I would be charged the lower price.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 17, 2015)

They are good. I have ordered from them in the past. The Camera Store based out of Calgary is the best by far, however. I've even had them replace things well outside the two week return window. They will price match too. 

I'm surprised more Americans aren't ordering from Canada right now with the current exchange rate advantage. There's no duty on camera equipment under NAFTA too.


----------



## Ryan85 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you for all the replys and sharing your experiences


----------



## Monchoon (Jun 21, 2015)

I have bought a body from them and a few lenses, very happy with the service.


----------

